# I need someone to make me a little avatar thingy that goes u



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

I'd like it to say Imperious...

And maybe you could do something with these pictures? [[don't need to use all pics]]

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...e56/ishwow.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...sage56/art.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...age56/hehe.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...studmuffin.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...e56/studly.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...ssage56/him.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...6/wowagain.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...e56/ishimp.jpg
__________________


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :?


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

None of your links are working. Maybe if you fix those now you'll get more responses.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

What mudypony said. I would be more then happy to do one for you, but none of the links are working. Try to just post the picture on the forum instead of the link, Rach.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Omg im so sorry!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here. It has been cut out and sized to the proper forum size. you can load it onto photobucket then put into your avatar. Just go into your profile.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Alright, anyone else wanna give it a try?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Why are all those pictures cropped so strangely? There isn't a rider in any of the pictures (when it's obvious that there is a rider in most of those pics), and there are only 2 full body shots. Just curious is all. Artistic expression?

BTW, thanking My2Geldings for your avatar would be a nice gesture.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Why are all those pictures cropped so strangely? There isn't a rider in any of the pictures (when it's obvious that there is a rider in most of those pics), and there are only 2 full body shots. Just curious is all. Artistic expression?
> 
> BTW, thanking My2Geldings for your avatar would be a nice gesture.


Hey Moxie, why didn't we do more pictures for imperious?? Stupid of us for not taking more time out of our day :roll: 




Last time I help someone out.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> > Why are all those pictures cropped so strangely? There isn't a rider in any of the pictures (when it's obvious that there is a rider in most of those pics), and there are only 2 full body shots. Just curious is all. Artistic expression?
> ...



Umhum. You wont be seeing me jumping at that chance. lol. Don't let one person ruin it for those who are truly greatful hun.


----------



## alex0815 (Feb 9, 2008)

not so sure whats going on with people in this forum
but your horse is beautiful


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, its just more of an artistic view for me.
Personally I'm ugly as heck so there is no way I'd want to ruin his beautiful body.
Its just to focus more on his front and neck and stuff.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

ImperiousImpression said:


> Yeah, its just more of an artistic view for me.
> Personally I'm ugly as heck so there is no way I'd want to ruin his beautiful body.
> Its just to focus more on his front and neck and stuff.


Okay, I was just wondering, none the less, he's a beautiful horse.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Lol, I know Its kind of suspicious with no rider 8)


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

lol I didnt want to say anything less I offend anyone, but yea, it was kind of suspicious right off the bat, but I thought I would ask to see. I'm sure you wouldnt take away from the horse, you should see my huge bum up on the horse.. YIKES! lol. I have pictures in my journal.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah mostly, its because these pictures were taken from his first show, AND my first show, so I was hunched over from nervousness :roll: I have never seen myself with such bad posture.....


----------

